# Uber X Rates AUS Capital Cities



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

*BRISBANE*
Base Fare A$2.00
Per Minute A$0.35
Per KM A$1.00
Minimum Fare A$6.00
Cancellation Fee A$6.00

*SYDNEY*
Base Fare A$2.50
Per Minute A$0.40
Per KM A$1.45
Minimum Fare A$8.00
Cancellation Fee A$10.00

*CANBERRA*
Base Fare A$2.35
Per Minute A$0.45
Per KM A$1.35
Minimum Fare A$6.00
Cancellation Fee A$10.00

*MELBOURNE*
Base Fare A$2.00
Per Minute A$0.32
Per KM A$1.00
Minimum Fare A$6.00
Cancellation Fee A$10.00

*HOBART*
Base Fare A$2.40
Per Minute A$0.40
Per KM A$1.20
Minimum Fare A$6.00
Cancellation Fee A$10.00

*ADELAIDE*
Base Fare A$2.20
Per Minute A$0.40
Per KM A$1.00
Minimum Fare A$5.00
Cancellation Fee A$10.00

*PERTH*
Base Fare A$2.00
Per Minute A$0.32
Per KM A$1.00
Minimum Fare A$5.00
Cancellation Fee A$8.00


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Isn't there a special "outback" rate?


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Uber would have applied various stochastic modelling techiques to come of with the rates

No doubt the underlying assumptions will be continually tested and prices tweaked where necessary over time to provide the best outcome for Uber . its drivers and the customers

Thanks for the post Ben - excellent data


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Isn't there a special "outback" rate?


Sure is!
Just cancel your Uber booking, and arrange to meet your driver "outback" of the original pick-up location for the special rate.
Cash only....


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Isn't there a special "outback" rate?


There is but you must book UberRoo. 

Warning... the ride is a bit hop, step and jumpy.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

*GOLD COAST*
Base Fare A$2.00
Per Minute A$0.35
Per KM A$1.00
Minimum Fare A$6.00
Cancellation Fee A$6.00

*TOOWOOMBA*
Base Fare A$2.00
Per Minute A$0.35
Per KM A$1.00
Minimum Fare A$6.00
Cancellation Fee A$6.00

*BYRON BAY*
Base Fare A$2.00
Per Minute A$0.30
Per KM A$1.10
Minimum Fare A$6.00
Cancellation Fee A$6.00

*TOWNSVILLE*
Base Fare A$2.00
Per Minute A$0.35
Per KM A$1.00
Minimum Fare A$7.00
Cancellation Fee A$6.00

*CAIRNS*
Base Fare A$2.00
Per Minute A$0.35
Per KM A$1.00
Minimum Fare A7.00
Cancellation Fee A$6.00 Current as of April 2017


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Interesting that the rates in the well-known "tourist destinations" quoted by Instyle are so low.
Just about any other service and accommodation in these areas seems to attract a reasonable premium, due to visitors being willing to spend a bit more loosely for short periods of time.
Seems that Uber is missing a huge chance to exploit visitors willing to spend up, via higher rates, but maybe they're too busy exploiting drivers to notice.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian taxi rates: https://www.taxifare.com.au/rates/australia/.


----------



## L5S (May 8, 2016)

What about toowoomba is that big rate


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's all the data in tabulated form, along with a guesstimate of how much more earnings are in a particular city relative to Perth.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> Here's all the data in tabulated form, along with a guesstimate of how much more earnings are in a particular city relative to Perth.
> 
> View attachment 113472


curious as to how you came up with the guestimate on earnings?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> curious as to how you came up with the guestimate on earnings?


It's based purely on my trip data, ie. if I took exactly the same trips on the rates for these other locations. It's not likely to translate into the reality of other locations because average trip distances and times will vary from location to location and hour to hour.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Isn't there a special "outback" rate?


There's only one Kangaroo who can drive and he doesn't do Uber


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> There's only one Kangaroo who can drive and he doesn't do Uber


Is that Skippy?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's the complete list of current UberX pricing for every Australian "city" (according to Uber's website):


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Grand said:


> Much better organised list.
> I have included Queanbeyan (same rates as Canberra) just for the record.
> Would you consider adding and would it be ok that I use your list in the AU wiki ?
> Thanks in advance.


I'd prefer for the list to match Uber's idea of "city". Perhaps make a note at the bottom that Uber consider's Queanbeyan to be part of Canberra "city", so those rates apply? It's the same for Gosford, Uber considers it to be part of Newcastle "city", even though it's actually closer to Sydney.

Yep, feel free to use in the AU wiki, I was actually going to PM you this morning offering. 

Note that I've updated the image slightly so that it's a little more legible.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Updated. Thanks.
Please don't hesitate to provide any suggested changes to either the wiki or any of the newbie city threads. ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐


----------

